# Beaver Creek?



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

So my wife and I along with another couple are heading out to Vail in the middle of January for a week. I've ridden vail before so I know the deal with that mountain and where to ride. I was curious for some info on the best lifts and runs to ride at Beaver Creek. Any and all input is welcome! Also any info for night life in Vail would be greatly appreciated. Last time I was there my buds and I stayed in Frisco so we didn't do the nightlife in Vail...


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

nightlife in vail kinda sucks anyways. when we went back in jan, 2 of our buddies went to beaver for a night and said it was awesome. they found an awesome brewery to hang at. one of them just started work there as a lifty. i plan on riding there when we go back to vail in march so im also down to know the answers to the questions you asked.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't think I'll be giving away any prime spots at any of the places I ride on a public forum, sorry ) =


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

That's why there's always PM ;-)

I don't need any of the secret stashes or anything like that...I'm more just trying to get a feel for the mountain and what parts are better than others. I don't have that much time there probably only 2 days so the less time I waste riding BS the better!


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

To be honest, most of BC's terrain is pretty fun, just go to the top of the mountain and pick a trail that fits your skill level. Grouse Mountain is always a good time especially when the snow is plenty. You're going to have to find the stash spots yourself though, but they are not hard to find. :thumbsup:


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

JRosco said:


> To be honest, most of BC's terrain is pretty fun, just go to the top of the mountain and pick a trail that fits your skill level. Grouse Mountain is always a good time especially when the snow is plenty. You're going to have to find the stash spots yourself though, but they are not hard to find. :thumbsup:


Truth but Colorado is full, go to Utah


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Truth but Colorado is full, go to Utah



:laugh:...Oh yeah I forgot, sorry man, NO Vacancy!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Truth but Colorado is full, go to Utah


Lol, I should...they get better snow anyway!:cheeky4:

Seriously though the mountain does look like fun and I'm sure where ever we end up will be better than what I get to ride here. I'm a little disappointed I'm not gonna get to Loveland this trip, I love that mountain and the people have always been super nice regardless of my day pass Joey status.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on your definition of better snow

I like the dry/light snow we get here in CO


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly it doesn't matter where you go on that mountain it's just fun. Take into account the average rider that goes there makes like 20 figures a year and only wants to ride groomers and you'll find goods wherever. 

And why the fuck is someone that doesn't live here talking about nightlife? In Vail there's Garfinkles in the Lions Head village blah blah blah, or walk around find something to do in the village, in B.C. it's the Dusty Boot or drive down into Gypsum or one of those small towns.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If you're in any ski town and can't find a place to drink some cold ones then I don't know how to help you.


----------

